# Orca Derailleurs cables rub frame



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have had my 07 for about two weeks and a few days after I got it I noticed that both derailleur cables touch the frame near the head. Over time you could expect the cable to rub through the clear coat. Should I be worried about this? I figure I could ask my LBS to puts some clear chafing tape under the cables. I see that Orbea used the tape on other areas where cables could rub against the frame. Sort of strange they ignored this part. There doesn't appear to be anyway to reposition the cable either.










Here is the rest of the bike for Orca fans:


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

No different from any other bike. I would get a hold of some clear protection tape if you are worried. I can't remember where I found some. I use it on our tandems where the frame pumps are in contact with the paint. -P


----------



## alimon (Apr 10, 2006)

*I think there is something wrong...*

My orca doesn't rub. You should have that fixed or exchanged where you purchase the bike.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd be very concerned about that. I can't believe they are designed to rub like that. The shop would be liable if it does affect your frame integrity so take it back.


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

*Mine too...*

Interesting...mine rubs also on the front der cable side...I'm taking to my LBS tomorrow for some minor der adjustments and will ask them what's up.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

drumdog said:


> Interesting...mine rubs also on the front der cable side...I'm taking to my LBS tomorrow for some minor der adjustments and will ask them what's up.


Let us know what they say. Both cables rub on my bike. I am not sure if I can make a trip to the LBS this weekend at this point.


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

My shop was surprised as well. For me it's not too big a deal as I'm using the Nokon cable system which has a waterproof casing around the cable that doesn't move with the cable. In any case, he'll ask Orbea and I'll post what I hear. It will probably be Wednesday as I'll be out of town until Tuesday night.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

My LBS said the transparent tape works fine. He gave me tons of little oval shaped ones which fit perfect in that spot, so if anyone needs them, let me know. He said he doesn't see it as a huge issue. It would have to get through the clearcoat and the protective layer of fiber to affect the frame integrity but still, no one wants lines on their clearcoat.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

You know, I have to take back what I said. I thought the original post was about rubbing on the head tube. But it's on the downtube. Mine isn't quite touching, but boy it's close.

There are two issues for Orbea here. 1) Positioning of the headbadge is SUPER critical. Who knew. 2) I would suggest a slightly modified headbadge that sets the cables 2mm wider each side for the future.

I think we will have to live with it. Cutting edge early adopter side affect! -Pete


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Stratmosphere said:


> You know, I have to take back what I said. I thought the original post was about rubbing on the head tube. But it's on the downtube. Mine isn't quite touching, but boy it's close.
> 
> There are two issues for Orbea here. 1) Positioning of the headbadge is SUPER critical. Who knew. 2) I would suggest a slightly modified headbadge that sets the cables 2mm wider each side for the future.
> 
> I think we will have to live with it. Cutting edge early adopter side affect! -Pete


I was looking at the cable rub again today and your are right about the headbadge. I am wondering if they reused the badge from another model. On my bike I think the cable will actually rattle against the frame a bit on chip seal roads. It will be interesting to see what Orbea has to say about this little oversight.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I suppose another possible fix to a current frame would be changing to a cable guide under the BB that has wider spacing. -P


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is a crop pic of Jane's sexy new Diva. Looks like clear plastic rub tape was put under the cable.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Another thing my LBS did was put these tiny little rubber discs on the cables to keep them from rattling.


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

jmess said:


> I have had my 07 for about two weeks and a few days after I got it I noticed that both derailleur cables touch the frame near the head. Over time you could expect the cable to rub through the clear coat. Should I be worried about this? I figure I could ask my LBS to puts some clear chafing tape under the cables. I see that Orbea used the tape on other areas where cables could rub against the frame. Sort of strange they ignored this part. There doesn't appear to be anyway to reposition the cable either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is quite bad IMHO. I cannot believe that a bike at this price has someting so badly designed. Tape where the cable COULD rub is ok, but inacepatable where it IS rubbing. Orbea needs to come up with a widder headcage (or other solution) and replace them.
The Orca is a beautiful bike but I'm getting worried now, between the leadtime and other issues with Orbea, I'm wondering if this bike is really ready for primetime.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I think we are still waiting for Orbea to weigh in on the cable rub issue. It does seem kind of strange they would over look this flaw.

Another problem I have is the seat post clamp seems to have trouble holding the Zeus seat post. I have had my seat slip several times. The LBS warned me about over tightening the clamp so I have been trying not to strip it out. I am headed to the LBS this weekend to have them look at the cable rub and advise me on the proper torque for the seat post clamp.

The bike is a joy to ride though so they got that part right.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

For a temp fix you guys could try Lizard Skins Carbon Leather Chainstay protector & Frame patch. The stuff is pretty durable and only about $ 8.00 at Performance or your LBS. I use it on one of my bikes where one of my cables rubs on my frame and it works perfect and looks ok. It will solve your problem for now, better to spend $ 8.00 now and ride in peace till Orbea fixes the problem.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Seatpost. Not sure if it's the right number but I'm torqueing mine to "8" with the Syntace tool. Haven't ridden enough to see if it's holding. Record seatpost on mine. First ride shows good absorption of the bumps, especially compared to my Colnago. -P


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

No word from my LBS on a reply from Orbea. I think he got busy trying to prepare to wrench for a race in Phoenix or somewhere and didn't get a chance to ask them...


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I sent the following email to orbea tech support:

I and several other 07 Orca owners have discovered that our dérailleurs cables are rubbing against the head tube. It appears that the badge used for the cable guide/holders isn't wide enough to keep the cables off the frame. We feel this is not acceptable for a bike that cost this much. Please advise us on when we can expect this defect to corrected. Using rub tape is at best a temporary solution.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/jmess52/Orca/cablerub.jpg

So you know I am not alone:

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89593


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine don't touch, but they are close. I have been watching to see if bumps and road vibration cause them to hit while riding, but so far they don't. Good luck, I hope they figure out how to fix all of yours.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Orbea tech support said I could have the LBS ship my bike to them so they could take at look the cable rub. Email is a poor vehicle for communication at times but I bet they could walk into their bike assembly area and find 20 Orcas with a similar problem? The LBS has a bronze Orca in stock and one of the cables is sitting on the frame and the other is real close if not touching.

I took my Orca to the LBS tonight and they are going to see if they can shorten some of the cable lengths between the shifters and the guides and try some different cable housing ends. They were very nice about the whole thing and didn't try to push the clear rub tape as being the only option I had.

I think the long term solution will require Orbea to build a new badge with the cable guides 2-3MM further out from the frame. I will have to see what the LBS guys come up with though.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like they can't get the cables to stop rubbing against the frame and vibrating on rough surfaces (sort of like an out of tune guitar string) without wrapping the cable in something.

So I am now waiting to see if Orbea is going to commit to providing a fix at some point. If they don't plan to fix the problem then I am going to return the bike. I don't really want to do this but I also don't want to own a bike for the next 10+ years that isn't right.

If I return the bike I will probably end up riding my Specialized Roubaix for another summer and see what looks good for 08.

So it goes.


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

"If they don't plan to fix the problem then I am going to return the bike."

They don't have to take it back, and they probably won't, this bike is considered custom made for you.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

It isn't a custom frame, none of the Orbeas are. The LBS already said they would take the bike back if we can't find an acceptable fix/solution for me. I still have some hope that this won't be necessary. I really like the bike and there really isn't another bike I feel very strongly about in this price range.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I imagine this thread is boring some folks but for those who are still interested:

The LBS just happens to have another 60CM white Orca in stock that doesn't have the cables directly touching the frame, they are close but not touching. So they are going to swap frames for me. To deal with the cable vibration they are going to put some of those little round rubber cable donuts on the cables that will rest against clear rub strips. I think this is going to work out. I think the plan is to send my frame back to Orbea so they can examine it.

The LBS folk told me that the carbon fiber for the Orca frames is hand laid in molds which result in some variations between frames. The molds also wear as frames are being made. So the last frame out of the mold may be slightly thicker in some areas than the first frame.

So it goes


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

End of the saga.

I picked up my bike with the new frame this afternoon and I don't have any cable rubs. The LBS has earned my respect and future business.


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

My LBS talked to an Orbea rep and said the frames are now being inspected for this problem. They are looking at the positioning of the badge and how the holes for the cables have been drilled. They are supposed to be drilled at a slight angle to keep the cables away from the down tube.


----------



## 6strummer (Apr 7, 2007)

I just got my new Orca frame and had the LBS swap the Record parts from my Serotta to this one. No rub at all on cables. In fact there is plenty of clearance between the cables and the down tube. 

BTW... awesome bike. I had an 05 Orca and this one is quite a bit better.


----------

